# Recipes Disappearing??



## asholivie (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi all,

I just wanted to ask others about a glitch where one (mb more?) of my recipes have disappeared. I wanted to craft a birdbath (it was one of the first recipes I learned when starting the game) and have several on my island. The only problem is, I no longer have the recipe! I have checked every tab and have even put stones in my pocket and checked the craftable tab, but it's still not to be found 

Has anyone else had the same issue as me? If so, have you found a resolution?


----------



## Gazer297 (Jun 26, 2020)

Yes.  There are a couple threads about this.  I know I lost at least the shell speaker so far.


----------



## asholivie (Jun 26, 2020)

Gazer297 said:


> Yes.  There are a couple threads about this.  I know I lost at least the shell speaker so far.


Oh no that's so unfortunate. Thank you for letting me know


----------



## Gazer297 (Jun 26, 2020)

asholivie said:


> Oh no that's so unfortunate. Thank you for letting me know


Yeah my biggest worry is one of my really rare ones will disappear.   It was a pain just to find the shell speaker again.


----------



## Soigne (Jun 26, 2020)

if you lose a recipe, do you just have to relearn it or does it eventually make its way back? super weird.


----------



## Gazer297 (Jun 26, 2020)

Soigne said:


> if you lose a recipe, do you just have to relearn it or does it eventually make its way back? super weird.


I waited awhile but mine never came back.  I had to relearn it.


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 26, 2020)

I might have an extra if you want it! We can also check if it'll tell you if you have it or not.


----------



## niko2 (Jun 26, 2020)

Huh now I wonder if one of mine disappeared too (peach hat). I did catalog it using nookplaza but when I wanted to craft all the peaches recipe I didn't have it anymore and I thought I cataloged it wrong.


----------



## mirukushake (Jun 26, 2020)

asholivie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to ask others about a glitch where one (mb more?) of my recipes have disappeared. I wanted to craft a birdbath (it was one of the first recipes I learned when starting the game) and have several on my island. The only problem is, I no longer have the recipe! I have checked every tab and have even put stones in my pocket and checked the craftable tab, but it's still not to be found
> 
> Has anyone else had the same issue as me? If so, have you found a resolution?



I've lost 4 or 5 recipes to this glitch. I had only one come back after restarting the entire Switch, but unfortunately the rest I had to relearn.


----------



## asholivie (Jun 26, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> I might have an extra if you want it! We can also check if it'll tell you if you have it or not.


Really?? That would be so amazing! I checked multiple times and tried resetting my console but it didn't work


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 26, 2020)

This is something I should look up later if this also happened to me. I wonder if this occurs once you learned a certain amount of recipes? If one of the seasonal recipes disappear, its going to be a pain in the butt. Please notify Nintendo support about this so they can fix it very soon!


----------



## Xeleron (Jun 26, 2020)

asholivie said:


> Really?? That would be so amazing! I checked multiple times and tried resetting my console but it didn't work


Sure! Just send me a code when you're available


----------



## asholivie (Jun 26, 2020)

Gazer297 said:


> Yeah my biggest worry is one of my really rare ones will disappear.   It was a pain just to find the shell speaker again.


That's so sad I'm also super worried that other recipes have disappeared and I haven't noticed. My bf is telling me to email Nintendo about this glitch. Do you know if it has already been done?


----------



## Xcourt560x (Jun 26, 2020)

Yeah this happened to me once. I lost the garden wagon diy when I first started playing but it hasn’t happened since ( from what I can tell anyway) I’m not sure why it happens tho


----------



## Gazer297 (Jun 26, 2020)

asholivie said:


> That's so sad I'm also super worried that other recipes have disappeared and I haven't noticed. My bf is telling me to email Nintendo about this glitch. Do you know if it has already been done?


I never have as I always assumed people would have already complained since it seems like a really bad glitch.  The subject keeps coming up so maybe they dont realize it is happening.   I would have never noticed if I didn't go to make the speaker again.  I dont make alot of the recipes I have learned so something could disappear without me even realizing it.   Im sure that is the same for alot of people since there are so many recipes.  I actually just received the blue rose crown and wreath and instead of learning them I have stored them in my basement.  I am saving them until I actually get blue roses as I am afraid to lose them in the meantime.


----------



## asholivie (Jun 26, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> Sure! Just send me a code when you're available


 I messaged you privately!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



Gazer297 said:


> I never have as I always assumed people would have already complained since it seems like a really bad glitch.  The subject keeps coming up so maybe they dont realize it is happening.   I would have never noticed if I didn't go to make the speaker again.  I dont make alot of the recipes I have learned so something could disappear without me even realizing it.   Im sure that is the same for alot of people since there are so many recipes.  I actually just received the blue rose crown and wreath and instead of learning them I have stored them in my basement.  I am saving them until I actually get blue roses as I am afraid to lose them in the meantime.


Exactly! I'm afraid I won't notice others missing until I go to craft that specific item later on. I just looked up past forums and this glitch seems to have been an issue for the past several months. I will def email Nintendo support and hopefully they fix it soon

	Post automatically merged: Jun 26, 2020



Xcourt560x said:


> Yeah this happened to me once. I lost the garden wagon diy when I first started playing but it hasn’t happened since ( from what I can tell anyway) I’m not sure why it happens tho


Oh no I just learned the garden wagon and now I'm getting nervous the recipe will disappear


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 26, 2020)

Woah I think this happened to me with the iron frame. 

I have this memory from early in the game when I got this recipe from a villager and was originally excited because I thought it was an iron picture frame, but was quickly disappointed. But then the other day someone asked if I had the recipe and when I went to check it my Nook phone, it was gone! I was questioning if I even learned it in the first place but because I had a specific memory associated with it was really confused.  

This really sucks that this is happening to other people too, I hope Nintendo fixes this because losing my favorite recipes would be really sad


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 15, 2020)

Is anyone still encountring this issue as of November? Today I discovered I'm missing *at least 3 *of my previously owned learned recipes. Is this due to previous updates?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 15, 2020)

I thought I was imagining things, but I have had this happen to me before too. I wanted to build a campfire and I KNOW I learned the DIY but I searched my list of DIYs (I even ordered them alphabetically) and I just could not find it in my list. I tried buying them off someone and when I had the recipe it said I already knew it. When I looked at my recipe list there it was again like a phantom.  I thought I was just blind or really dumb, but it kept happening. Thankfully they came back and I didn't have to relearn any of them, though (yet).


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 15, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> I thought I was imagining things, but I have had this happen to me before too. I wanted to build a campfire and I KNOW I learned the DIY but I searched my list of DIYs (I even ordered them alphabetically) and I just could not find it in my list. I tried buying them off someone and when I had the recipe it said I already knew it. When I looked at my recipe list there it was again like a phantom.  I thought I was just blind or really dumb, but it kept happening. Thankfully they came back and I didn't have to relearn any of them, though (yet).


Yeah, it's so weird right? I don't understand if this is a glitch or what. It's really frustrating and annoying. I imagine there must be more people out there with this happening, just that they havem't noticed since everyone loses different things. 

Nintendo better fix this soon.


----------



## Debeers (Nov 15, 2020)

I think it happened to me recently with the forest wall diy (seasonal). I am pretty sure I have learned it last time I checked, then yesterday I got another one from balloon and I learned it again. I was confused a bit and now it seems to be the glitch...


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 15, 2020)

Kuriboh said:


> I thought I was imagining things, but I have had this happen to me before too. I wanted to build a campfire and I KNOW I learned the DIY but I searched my list of DIYs (I even ordered them alphabetically) and I just could not find it in my list. I tried buying them off someone and when I had the recipe it said I already knew it. When I looked at my recipe list there it was again like a phantom.  I thought I was just blind or really dumb, but it kept happening. Thankfully they came back and I didn't have to relearn any of them, though (yet).



I had this SAME EXACT PROBLEM but with a different recipe, the Garden Bench. For the life of me I could not find it. I looked several times thou both tabs then looked alphabetically. Still nothing. Eventually I closed my phone and did some other things, like craft other furnitures. I looked throu my list again and finally found it.

That was recent, but there have been like 2 other times in the past months ago that I COULD NOT find a recipe. I ended up finding it later. Seeing other people have this problem makes me think I'm not just being blind and that it actually seems to be a problem.


----------



## LilyLynne (Nov 15, 2020)

I had this glitch happen with the iron garden bench. I was horribly upset at the time. I have since got the recipe again. It hasn't happened since (at least not that I am aware of). It is weird. 
I did report it, but it was close to when the game first came out.


----------



## Sheando (Nov 15, 2020)

This finally happened to me as well! I learned the Leo recipe, the one that looks like a lion’s head, and a week later it was no longer in my DIY list. I don’t care much for the astrological recipes, but my boyfriend missed that one and he is a Leo, so I excitedly told him I could make him one since he likes that recipe, and then when I checked it was gone. Kind of a bummer since I can’t even reacquire it until next year.


----------



## eseamir (Nov 15, 2020)

I haven't experienced this yet but now I'm super worried about it!!


----------



## Tutle (Nov 15, 2020)

If these disappearances is happening, i'm putting all my recipes in my house! Taking no chances!


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 15, 2020)

I haven't really noticed anything vanishing. Then again, I haven't actively been monitoring all my DIYs. I don't THINK I've 'lost' any?


----------



## Peach_Jam (Nov 15, 2020)

I've heard about this happening a lot, and now that I think about it, there was one recipe that disappeared for me. It was a recipe for a log extra-long sofa that I acquired around the beginning of the game, and later on I realized it wasn't in my recipe collection anymore. Needless to say, I sought out to learn the recipe again from someone else.


----------



## eseamir (Nov 15, 2020)

Tutle said:


> If these disappearances is happening, i'm putting all my recipes in my house! Taking no chances!


I think people are talking about recipes disappearing from their learned recipe catalogue! shouldn't need to worry about them disappearing from your island


----------



## Seastar (Nov 15, 2020)

I haven't been paying attention to mine but it would be nearly impossible for me to notice since I now have 4 characters I use daily and some of them have DIY recipes the others don't...


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Nov 15, 2020)

This is scary! I think I may have lost at least one recipe, the shell partition, but I have it on another character so it's not a huge deal. 

Really hate the thought of losing recipes without knowing, especially since I haven't been recording all the recipes I have!


----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 15, 2020)

I had no idea about this glitch, thank you for letting us all know for those who shared about this issue. I think this has happened to me once awhile back, but I thought it was just me having a horrible memory as usual, lol.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 15, 2020)

I crafted a Grass Standee on Friday then today Sydney gave me the grass standee she was crafting without the “Oh, you’ve already learned this” dialogue.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Nov 16, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I had this SAME EXACT PROBLEM but with a different recipe, the Garden Bench. For the life of me I could not find it. I looked several times thou both tabs then looked alphabetically. Still nothing. Eventually I closed my phone and did some other things, like craft other furnitures. I looked throu my list again and finally found it.
> 
> That was recent, but there have been like 2 other times in the past months ago that I COULD NOT find a recipe. I ended up finding it later. Seeing other people have this problem makes me think I'm not just being blind and that it actually seems to be a problem.


Exactly! I'm glad I read this thread bc now I know for sure it wasn't my imagination.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Nov 16, 2020)

Huh, I didn't know about this glitch. I think so far, all the recipes I've learned are still available, however I may have to check again, as like I said I didn't know about it until I read it now and I don't pay so much attention to my recipe catalogue. Hopefully, this gets fix soon, I don't wanna end up learning certain recipes again and again because of some dumb glitch.


----------



## Skandranon (Nov 16, 2020)

Sheando said:


> This finally happened to me as well! I learned the Leo recipe, the one that looks like a lion’s head, and a week later it was no longer in my DIY list. I don’t care much for the astrological recipes, but my boyfriend missed that one and he is a Leo, so I excitedly told him I could make him one since he likes that recipe, and then when I checked it was gone. Kind of a bummer since I can’t even reacquire it until next year.


i think i have an extra of that recipe, will check later today when I get up. If I do you can have it

Don't know if this happened to me for sure, but recently went through to find all the recipes 
I was missing. I thought I had all the non seasonals, but when I went to compare steel framed wall, it wasn't there, luckily a villager crafted it the next day


----------



## Mick (Nov 16, 2020)

I've never made a list of the recipes I've learned, but I don't think I've lost any. But there have been times where I've checked the list three times and still didn't find a specific recipe, only to find out I looked right past it on attempt number four.


----------



## oranje (Nov 16, 2020)

So far I haven't noticed any missing recipes, but now that I know this, I'm going to have to double-check for sure! Out of curiosity, for the ones that do have recipes missing, did you craft them beforehand?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 16, 2020)

deleted


----------

